# 2003 Radio Code



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

Does anybody know if there is an anti-theft lock out code or something along those lines on the 2003 altima. I don't have the Bose system if that makes a difference


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no code... why would you need a code for ur radio anyway .. thing is so cheap .. no more than like 20 bucks on ebay lol


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

Exactly, I was looking at getting a radio on Ebay and I wanted to know if I was going to have to mess with unlocking it. 

Also does anybody know what would happen if I put in a radio with the speed sensing volume adjusting function when my car does not have that feature

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the harness is different.. the radio will still work.. you just wont have the feature.. ill sell u my radio.. 
lol


----------

